
$1T Apple compared to other companies : Visualization - kirubakaran
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/08/02/technology/apple-trillion-market-cap.html
======
telltruth
People need to stop using the word "worth" as replacement for "market
capitalization". Really, whole idea of multiplying stock price with number of
stocks to compute "worth" is absurd (if you imagine Apple releasing more stock
or buying back all of it, the prices won't change linearly).

Ultimately what matters is current revenues and profits not the _future
estimate_ of revenues and profits by bunch of casino gamblers. If you just
look at revenues, Apple is ahead but by not absurd amounts. For example, AT&T
had revenues of $39B while Apple had $53B. The combined revenues of only AT&T
and Disney is more than sufficient to beat Apple.

~~~
jameshart
Apple’s shareholders have, collectively, decided that they would rather hold
Apple stock than have a trillion of today’s dollars shared between them. A
trillion dollars with which they could do all sorts of other things. But no,
they would rather own a slice of the future of apple.

To the question, ‘which would you rather have: a trillion US dollars cash, or
ownership of apple?’, the market has said ‘apple’

So... yes, that is what apple’s ‘worth’.

------
tomatotomato37
While watching nytimes simultaneously drain my phone battery and data plan is
fun and all, I feel like this could be better represented if you used static
graphs on a regular web page.

------
fallingfrog
These market capitalizations do not seem sane to me.. that's 3,076 dollars for
every us citizen, including all the kids. I think this might be the moment the
stock market jumped the shark.

~~~
matheweis
Is it that bad, though? Apple is selling $1000 iPhones at 70% profit margins
with a US market penetration of ~40%. Handwaving some really bad math, Apple
will have a trillion dollars in profits from that segment alone over the next
10 years. This discounts worldwide markets and every other product line that
they also have.

~~~
earenndil
That 70% profit margin doesn't count r&d, marketing, salaries, services,
software, etc. Not to mention that the iphone has significant market
penetration outside the us e.g. it's a major status symbol in most of eastern
asia, and it has I think _70%_ market share in canada (!).

